# Children's Books for the iPad?



## prekspeteach (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are children's books for the iPad?  I mean ones that would appeal to a 5-7 year old with pictures and only a few sentences on a page.  Apparently the only way to see what books are available is to actually stand in the store and go through the app unlike the iTunes store where you don't actually have to own the device.  Availability of books for my daughter is a deciding factor is buying an iPad anyway....

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

The one that comes to mind first is the Alice in Wonderland app.  It's in the app store and not the Kindle store.  Do a search on Alice in Wonderland Book in the app store.  It's the most fabulous idea for a book on the iPad.  It's interactive.  With stuff on the pages that moves, depending on how you move or shake the iPad.  It's very cool...I imagine kids would love it!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

There are lots of book apps for the iPhone/iPad.  My kids (age 6.5 and 2.5) love the Disney Toy Story and Princess and the Frog iPad book apps.  The iBookstore also sells kids' books.  They recently started offering Disney books for kids for $1.99/each.  They're cute books with pictures and several sentences per page, and you can't beat the price.


----------

